# Lab apparatus name?



## autumnwillow (Aug 29, 2016)

I've seen a setup somewhere where this guy had a 4L erlenmeyer flask along with a glass stopper on top that has two holes for the condenser and the doser.

What do you call the glass stopper with two holes and the doser?

The doser is like a small pvc ball valve with a funnel on top. You could add small doses of chemical in the funnel and then open the ball valve.


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 29, 2016)

By "doser", do you mean a "pressure equalising dropping funnel"? A "separatory funnel" designed for another purpose may often also be used as a dropping funnel, but lacks pressure equalisation.


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 29, 2016)

If you would like to scratch out a diagram, I expect it will be quite easy to name.


----------



## Lou (Aug 29, 2016)

even a claisen adapter with a equal pressure addition funnel and a reflux condenser would accomplish his goals...


----------



## butcher (Aug 30, 2016)

http://what-when-how.com/organic-chemistry-laboratory-survival-manual/reflux-laboratory-manual/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dropping_funnel


----------



## autumnwillow (Aug 30, 2016)

Claisen adapter! Yes! Thank Lou!

Now to perfect the system how do I go about mixing? 
I usually open the stoppers and put a polypropylene pipe to mix. What do you guys do?
I do not think a magnetic mixer will survive the nitric / ar digestions or would it?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 30, 2016)

autumnwillow said:


> Claisen adapter! Yes! Thank Lou!
> 
> Now to perfect the system how do I go about mixing?
> I usually open the stoppers and put a polypropylene pipe to mix. What do you guys do?
> I do not think a magnetic mixer will survive the nitric / ar digestions or would it?



There are coated mixers that will stand up to the AR and other chemicals. You can find them in ebay and other places.


----------



## autumnwillow (Sep 12, 2016)

PTFE / PPR coated mixers.

Won't that get damaged from inquarted cornflakes immediately?
Or can it survive at least a few mixes before it wears out?


----------



## Lou (Sep 12, 2016)

If it's inquarts and you're doing nitric, just use stainless 304L. 

If it's inquarts then aqua regia in same reactor, use CP titanium.


Lou


----------



## kazamir (Sep 12, 2016)

For a small bid I won 9 of these 3L and6L Wheaton Magnaflex bottles and have been searching for their purpose and possible use in refining.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?mode=view&id=33493


----------



## autumnwillow (Sep 12, 2016)

Lou said:


> If it's inquarts and you're doing nitric, just use stainless 304L.
> 
> If it's inquarts then aqua regia in same reactor, use CP titanium.
> 
> ...



What I meant was the magnetic stirrer bars not the container.


----------



## Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

No those last ok.


----------



## autumnwillow (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks Lou, as always you have been very helpful!


----------

